
Weelytics: makes it easy to track your website visitors actions - weelytics
http://weelytics.com?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=hn1
======
weelytics
Track all your website visitors actions without coding!

Weelytics makes it easy to track your website visitors interactions as clicks
and events. No more developers required for this!

Just Navigate, right click on the element you need to track and Publish to
your favorite tool as Google Analytics, Segment.io and KISSmetrics.

Feedback is always welcome!

